# Emotional songs



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

We have a thread about fav artist's but i'd like to hear what would be song's that make you shed a tear or make's you feel emotional. Heres a few of mine, all for variuos reason's.






.






.






.











.






.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I love this:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Nothing compares to you ; Sinead O conner .......used to sing this to my daughter who is now 21.

I love you always forever ; Donna Lewis..... reminds me of 18 yr old daughter

Beggin ; Madcon...... son used to sing it and just use all the wrong words, he also loved Amerillo or anti lilo as he sang it.

Footprints in the sand ; Leonna Lewis .... reminds me of all the people l love....


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I love this:


awesome tune mate, its on everyone of my playlists pal !!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Lou Reed... about a junky mother who has her kids taken into care... in the middle you hear two kids crying and they couldn't get it perfect so Lou Reed got his managers kids, locked them in the recording booth, pressed record and told them their mother had died in a traffic accident!!! Classy!

Oh and this


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know about shedding a tear. But these are a couple of pieces of music that make me feel quite reflective.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

this is the song i want to be cremated to , i love the song and makes me emotional






Also love this song , played it at my dads funeral he loved the song and he never really liked music but this song touched his heart....


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

Good Charlotte track made me feel sad when i first heard it almost 10 years ago now. The theme of the song was pretty connected to the whole albulm, The young and the hopeless, about the main characters dad, theres a sequel and prequel to it. A bit like like anthology of St Jimmy in Greendays American idiot albulm.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Can't beat Nine Inch Nails for a bit of raw emotion.











Brian Eno, too.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Another one l can only listen to at certain times is Guns n roses ; November rain..

Played at a good mates funeral..... kills me the loss of a good bloke and friend..


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

fields of gold by eva cassidy

sand and water by beth nielson chapman

american beauty theme by thomas newman


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Can't beat Nine Inch Nails for a bit of raw emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love NIN as well, they did the soundtrack in 300 as well


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

^ i wish my dad could sing to sing that at mhy wedding


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

good choice flinty , like tracey myself, some cracking songs

that gun and rose's song mily is another goodin.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

This is the finest song and probably the greatest piece of music I know.

Give it a chance - it's deep...


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

This one always brings out tears in me when im at parkhead watching the celtic, only celtic supporters will understand.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> This one always brings out tears in me when im at parkhead watching the celtic, only celtic supporters will understand.


I am not a football fan at all but l remember Liverpool winning something big a few yrs ago against the odds and the fans singing "you'll never walk alone"

Man it made my neck hair stand on end !!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

This song is special to me


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> I am not a football fan at all but l remember Liverpool winning something big a few yrs ago against the odds and the fans singing "you'll never walk alone"
> 
> Man it made my neck hair stand on end !!


We started singing it when we played them in the testamonal match for the hillsbourgh disaster but no one sings it liuke the celtic fan's. I remember standing in the main stand at old celtic park when i was young with my da and turned round and the tears were driping from his eye's. Cant wait to the day that im standing with my own son and that song is blasting out from our fan's.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

CJones said:


> This song is special to me


Good choice , have that in one of my playlist's on youtube


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, very emotional song mate


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok i have gone through the songs i havent heard before,

Greenspin, prodiver and Cjones i like them ones you suggested, Raptor i love evanescence anyway so another good tune.. thanks for those

Anyone else actually listened to the suggested songs or just interested in your own suggestions ??


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

P Diddy's new song Comin' Home.. My friend died this week and I heard it come on the radio and it made me boo my eyes out and everytime i've heard it since I haven't been able to manage a dry eye


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Ok i have gone through the songs i havent heard before,
> 
> Greenspin, prodiver and Cjones i like them ones you suggested, Raptor i love evanescence anyway so another good tune.. thanks for those
> 
> Anyone else actually listened to the suggested songs or just interested in your own suggestions ??


I listen to mine every now and again on my playlist's.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Ok i have gone through the songs i havent heard before,
> 
> Greenspin, prodiver and Cjones i like them ones you suggested, Raptor i love evanescence anyway so another good tune.. thanks for those
> 
> Anyone else actually listened to the suggested songs or just interested in your own suggestions ??


Know a few, listened to a few not commented on them tho.....


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

keano said:


>


Did i not post that one in my 1st post?. That is another i like listening too. Very sad thou what it was wrote for thou

EDIT.. In that 1st picture at the start of teh clip is where im actuly from, theres a few of my old friends in it standing just in front of the RUC. That was a better clip keano, cheers for posting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I love this one too and it helps that she looks totally stunning !!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Hans zimmer - injection


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

theres it embeded for you milky


----------



## itsjosh (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

cheers for that dazza, added eric to my playlist. Forgot all about that song


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Love this song

(didn't know you bb-ers had such soft sides-so cute!)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

The Eric Clapton one is heartbreaking given the reason behind it...


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

No worries mate .


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Love this song
> 
> (didn't know you bb-ers had such soft sides-so cute!)


Were are all in PCT and our estrogen levels are sky high,lol


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

cultivator said:


> Were are all in PCT and our estrogen levels are sky high,lol


Ah that explains it- I'll break the chocolate out Pmsl!!!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

My keyboard is a wash with tears, wait is that tears ?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

You had to spoil the romance...


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

gemc1981 said:


> You had to spoil the romance...


lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

This one will get the razor blades out 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xhly6_radiohead-karma-police_music


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Saw her live and was blown away.

Never heard a voice like that live.






Seeing these ladies in a few weeks too


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

keano said:


> No worries mate .







Heres another goodin of us singing it. the picture quality isnt that great but just listen to our fan's. ****ing magic. Actuly brought a few tears listening to it here now.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

cultivator said:


> Heres another goodin of us singing it. the picture quality isnt that great but just listen to our fan's. ****ing magic. Actuly brought a few tears listening to it here now.


You come over to games mate ? aye. From the west coast myself. 99% of the songs I get emotional over cant be posted here lol. You know what i'm talking about.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

How can I forget this one!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

This is great live, does it better than Elton IMO.

WARNING NOT FOR PCT


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

keano said:


> You come over to games mate ? aye. From the west coast myself. 99% of the songs I get emotional over cant be posted here lol. You know what i'm talking about.


I hear ya bro, lol, im the same esp the song for marcella. I was going to post it here but then decided not to because theres a few who just wouldnt understand. Ive been going to glasgow since i was 5 years old with my da who is also a celtic fanatic. Ill PM you in a sec man.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i identify with a lot of the lyrics






timeless classic IMO


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

I think The song for Marcella would be fine mate. It's Beautiful IMO of course.

Joe Mcdonnell, now thats a song,


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

..


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

keano said:


> I think The song for Marcella would be fine mate. It's Beautiful IMO of course.
> 
> Joe Mcdonnell, now thats a song,


I agree thats its a beautiful song keano and joe mc d songs is another classic, was sad times for our people in them times, them songs bring alot of emotion in alot of people where im from.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Rock on!


Man theres no need to post that ****e. That is just plain an utter trolling . Youve just now killed this thread


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Rock on!


I think you should also read the rules of this site because any of that carryon isnt aloud on here


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

cultivator said:


> I think you should also read the rules of this site because any of that carryon isnt aloud on here


im confused why was his post so bad or is it a joke


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> im confused why was his post so bad or is it a joke


Irish catholic/protestant thing.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

bizzlewood said:


> im confused why was his post so bad or is it a joke


Thats a song for a terrorist organisation from the north of ireland that randomly killed INOCENT catholics at every oppourtuinty they got.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

valiumskys said:


> u2 sunday bloody sunday


Are you trying to be clever ??

A good thread fu**ed up by idiots.

What makes it worse is you only have 5 fu**ing posts on here so well done..


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Lets get back on track lads


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Are you trying to be clever ??
> 
> A good thread fu**ed up by idiots.
> 
> What makes it worse is you only have 5 fu**ing posts on here so well done..


Think he has been taken out by the mods- excellent work on their part what a penis


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gemc1981 said:


> Think he has been taken out by the mods- excellent work on their part what a penis


Well done which ever mod it was ....


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

gemc1981 said:


> Think he has been taken out by the mods- excellent work on their part what a penis


i second that

i tried to dish out my first neg but i think he was being removed so it didnt work


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Not religious my self but I guess the Irish theme reminded me of this song I once heard sung at a funeral


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

This song causes very hard emotion in me...


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

This song makes me cry every time


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

embeded for you gemec because i like this song


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

A few more favourites:

Dance with my father - Luther Vandross






Hurt - Johnny Cash






Family - Dolly Parton!






Ray La Montagne - Be here now






Colorblind - Counting Crows






Breathe Me - Sia






9 Crimes - Damian Rice






All My Days - Alexi Murdoch


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

i was waiting for teh johny cash song , was going to post it myself but waited to see how long it stayed out for , suprised it stayed out of this thread that long


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

cultivator said:


> embeded for you gemec because i like this song


Thanks hon. He is a legend


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

I love this thread:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : Thanks everyone!


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

this is a cracker


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Ok i have gone through the songs i havent heard before,
> 
> Greenspin, prodiver and Cjones i like them ones you suggested, Raptor i love evanescence anyway so another good tune.. thanks for those
> 
> Anyone else actually listened to the suggested songs or just interested in your own suggestions ??


Yeah man, been trawling through them. Lots of classics, Clapton, Metalica, One of the first posters ones, where it is a womans head.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Maybe it can b made a sticky for when you girls need a good cry???


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Surprised this not been posted yet


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

gemc1981 said:


> Maybe it can b made a sticky for when you girls need a good cry???


I am being serious, I have already favorited this , so I can come back here after I've had a drink.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

keano said:


> I am being serious, I have already favorited this , so I can come back after I've had a drink.


I'll do the same for when I have been on the gin


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Just a few I like personally, couple maybe not the most emotional songs ever, but to me is.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

eurgar said:


> Surprised this not been posted yet


It has, I posted it - excellent taste!!


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Another one. Awesome !


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Havn't read through the whole thread so don't know if these have been posted, few of my favourites anyway:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

This song meant a lot to me:

Start it at 2 mins:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

anything by barry manilow has me reaching for the tissue box.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

almost forgot one of my old favourites, listened to this a lot as a teenager growing up in a difficult home


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Merat said:


> .


One of my all time fav songs.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

mal said:


> anything by the spice girls has me crying like a baby.


Well it does happen.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

This girl gets me emotional ever time I see her.

Come at me Bro !


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

gemc1981 said:


> It has, I posted it - excellent taste!!


And cjones posted it before you :tongue:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> This song meant a lot to me:
> 
> Start it at 2 mins:


Thats one for th eclubs whil eyour offf your head, have had some amazing feelings in night clubs when tunes like that have came on


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Emotional? Try this. Wonderful..!






The late, great, beautiful Laura Branigan.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Keep them coming bhoys and ghirls

heres another one from an irish group.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres another i thought that would have been already posted


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> And cjones posted it before you :tongue:


Ah bugger I am also too late!!!!!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

A few more.





















That will do for now untill I think of another haha.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

These two actually are emotional. And well worth a watch , my respect for Beyonce which was very low, went up after seeing the vid .

That little girl is a angel, eh? Bless her.






Supposedly the girl died, God rest her soul. She puts miley in her place at 1.40 min.


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> This song meant a lot to me:
> 
> Start it at 2 mins:


I recognise that. Is it on DJ Hero2? Cracking song though!

Tracy Chapman - Fast Car

3 Doors Down - Be Like That

Both of them have had me welling up today and i have no idea why


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> This song meant a lot to me:
> 
> Start it at 2 mins:


How many Tabs we took though Bro before this tune hits ? I'm usually on 1 and a half.


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

BoshBoshBosh said:


>


truly beautiful...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Very sad song/video about child abuse, brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

"Hurt" was originally by Nine Inch Nails. Johnny Cash covered it.


----------



## Kyl3cook (Aug 1, 2009)

Not really very well known, but very emotional - listened to it a lot when my Grandma died. Powerful song


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

suliktribal said:


> "Hurt" was originally by Nine Inch Nails. Johnny Cash covered it.


Amazing song, Ive only heard the Johnny Cash version, love it.






leave the memories alone - Fuel






This song, along with the Vid - *Sick puppies - All the same*






*sometimes you cant make it on your own - U2*






*
Just the way im feeling - Feeder*






Best of you - Foo Fighters


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7h5vf_3-doors-down-landing-in-london-all_music


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

White horses - susan boyle. Not kidding either!


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Brucey -






Mainly for the piano -


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Prodiver said:


> This is the finest song and probably the greatest piece of music I know.
> 
> Give it a chance - it's deep...


I quite agree with you ... I love the Four Last Songs, though I like Sunset the best... I wonder if Strauss knew he was dying when he wrote them?


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

This has got to be the 2nd most offically gay thread on here. I'm talking full on pink fluffy pillows gay, not hide the sausage gay. You all really do neeed to up the dose.

NOT an emotional song, just a nice easy listening


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

BillC said:


> This has got to be the 2nd most offically gay thread on here. I'm talking full on pink fluffy pillows gay, not hide the sausage gay. You all really do neeed to up the dose.NOT an emotional song, just a nice easy listening


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :blowme:


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic Thread : )


----------



## johnlondon2 (Dec 3, 2010)

this is 4 u cam love u son x


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Spine Tingling!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Love this but for no particular reason...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

This is a great song didnt think about it until tonight , ENJOY !!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

this kills me...so sad...


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

...and this....eery, haunting , sad and beautiful


----------



## tempnatural (Jul 8, 2010)

ALWAYS gets me!


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

This video was made by friends of the girl it is about , the song is so haunting it's portishead and roads


----------



## control (Jun 15, 2008)

Hope no one has posted this! if you watch scrubs you'd heard this song! :thumbup1:


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

I heard this song just before my granda died still makes me shed a tear even as i type this ;(


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Oasis Stop Crying Your Heart Out. Was played at my mates funeral, everytime i hear it i just think of him.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Sim6 said:


> Fantastic Thread : )


snow patrol chasing cars is f|_|Ckin sh|T

the same 3 notes over and over and over and over and over again

where is the tallent in that?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Paul Weller - Time Passes


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Eva Cassidy - Songbird 






You take my breathe away


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

This for me.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

dont know if its been mentioned

Johnny Cash - Hurt (original by Nine inch Nails)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

bowen86 said:


> dont know if its been mentioned
> 
> Johnny Cash - Hurt (original by Nine inch Nails)


Yep, it has


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

meatloaf - heaven can wait

bon jovi bed of roses

and thiss


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

alice in chains: dont follow






jimi hendix: angel


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Not really emotional per se but i love it, and how dare beyonce do a cover, hate it when artists do it to a classic.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

that Whitney Houston one - my love is your love - cant listen to it - was played at my step father's funeral. Kills me


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Such a song sounds epic live great great band.


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)




----------



## little_jm (Feb 8, 2010)

Dont know if anyone has said it yet, but

Jimmy Eat World - Hear you me.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care how gay this is but im loving the Glee version of Britney Spears - Stronger





 ♥


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Raptor said:


> I don't care how gay this is but im loving the Glee version of Britney Spears - Stronger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPERGAY


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Dire Straits-Brothers In Arms (bout soldiers in the falklands)

Always gets me

Rise Against-Hero of War

God Forbid- Fallen Heroes


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Paul Mcartney, the frog chorus........makes me cry with laughter every time i hear it...... :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Before it was used by Butlins to advertise holiday homes, Kansas Dust in the Wind, Carrickfergus.

One that gets me is "she moved through the fair" me old great granny would sing it, and when I hear it, boom I can smell the coal fire, hear the mantel clock tick and well up like a twit.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Adele on the Brits the other night.

She has one of those voices that reaches into the soul.


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Good call VLB, love the sound of pipes.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

for those who have lost their Mothers......


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Diegouru said:


>


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)




----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Played this at my dads funeral while the people were coming into the Crem.






Played this when when we were going out of the Crem.






**** me I'm welling up like a big baby here.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Don't know if this has been up yet, but it always makes me want a cuddle 






Any takers. And no JPaycheck, that is not a cuddle. Thats called a navy hug (sorry any navey go'ers, Im just joshing  )


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

At this moment in time l just want to sit in a softly lit room with the woman l love with this in the background...






One day soon l hope......


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> At this moment in time l just want to sit in a softly lit room with the woman l love with this in the background...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You romantic devil you, Gem. I can see the red rose and tuks, and a beautiful woman in an evening gown sitting under the stary sky.............


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Greenspin said:


> You romantic devil you, Gem. I can see the red rose and tuks, and a beautiful woman in an evening gown sitting under the stary sky.............


Mate my head is mashed and l am close to tears l swear....


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

Love this song. Few versions going around, but this is the original. First heard it last year, a guy and girl did a duet cover of it at an open mic. Blew me away.






Also






and


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Love this tune, but makes me sad (I've even shed a tear when really down)


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Mate my head is mashed and l am close to tears l swear....


Sorry to here that mate, really am! We go through tough times, but I find things are generally very cyclical by nature, including happiness. So stick it out, and I think you'll find things will change for the better. Sometimes we need to feel down to really make things change, and for the better.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Sorry to here that mate, really am! We go through tough times, but I find things are generally very cyclical by nature, including happiness. So stick it out, and I think you'll find things will change for the better. Sometimes we need to feel down to really make things change, and for the better.


Sometimes people cant get out of theyre unhappyness thou. I watched my da be a right misrable awl cnut for years, but his was caused by smoking that weed every day of his life for years.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

cultivator said:


> Sometimes people cant get out of theyre unhappyness thou. I watched my da be a right misrable awl cnut for years, but his was caused by smoking that weed every day of his life for years.


Mine is caused by me being a spineless pr**k mate....


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

gemilky69 said:


> Mine is caused by me being a spineless pr**k mate....


We all can be like that at times man. Going through a terrible time myself for the last few years and take it out on the people around me which isnt nice thing todo. What about couseling man, have ever thought of that. Ive been putting it of for ages but i seriously need to see one but im afraid of what they will tell me to do.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)




----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

sorry if that pilot speed song has been posted. great song tho!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't know if this song or this version of it has been put up. It might not be to everyones taste, but I find it sad and empowering!


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> I don't know if this song or this version of it has been put up. It might not be to everyones taste, but I find it sad and empowering!


Here is teh proper version of this song. I remember it getting made in belfast. We had the camera men tourcherd


----------



## myles (Sep 27, 2006)

Danny Boy, sung by Paddy McGuigan at Barry McGuigan's This is Your Life appearance. Gets me every time.

Sorry, no youtube link, my desert internet doesnt seem to like it!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dice by Finlay Quaye...i remember they played it in the OC, when Ryan told Marissa he finally loved her, oh how i cried


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

There's a feeling I get when I look to the west,

And my spirit is crying for leaving.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hurt by Jonny Cash, written whilst waiting to die. What more can u say.


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

ephitaph ; king crimson 




a salty dog ; procol harum 




la donna cannone ; francesco de gregori 




the last one may lose the power , if one does not understand , nevertheless it is the most tear inducing song EVER ! word


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

massiccio said:


> ephitaph ; king crimson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought a letter from america would be more up ur street lmao. Only joking!


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

LutherLee said:


> Thought a letter from america would be more up ur street lmao. Only joking!


 

Dinnae like that !

Tgis is good ! : 



 more uplifting than emo

Leith national anthem! :bounce:


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

forgot about this song - its from a movie called "damage" pretty good fighting film.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

(cries)


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i love listening to oldies. makes me think how garbage most music is these dayz


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

LutherLee said:


> Hurt by Jonny Cash, written whilst waiting to die. What more can u say.


You could say that he didn't write it he covered it, it was a nine inch nails song back in 1994, good song though ha


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Dont know if this has been posted or even if ive posted it but im only after listening to it on youtube and it has to be one of the all time favourites. This song makes me wanting to leave my chick so i can feel real love,ive never felt it TBH.

.

.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I first heard it at the end of a Sopranos episode. Boss.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Nas-The Message






Sikth-Peep Show






A Tribe Called Quest-Stressed Out


----------



## Focus (Nov 1, 2009)

Biffy Clyro 'Machines'






sas song right here ^, i'm off to go listen to some foo fighters to bring the emotional level back up lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Fast Car!!!!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Forever Young makes me really emotional I don't actually listen to it anymore. It was played at my best mates funeral. I'm thinking about getting 'forever young' tattooed on me somewhere actually.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

First track is about someone loosing there mother


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

Luther Vandross can never - ever - be beaten.

"Don't You Remember / Superstar / Until You Come Back To Me"


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

For me, this is reminds me of the weekend my uncle got married and my dog died, same weekend! :sad:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

before it was in this ****ie movie iron and wine Flightless Bird, American Mouth


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Angus & Julia stone

And the boys

This song always reminds me of my 4 best mates who died in afghan


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

old amazing song


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Raptor said:


> I love this:


This is the song I was going to say.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I love this thread. Maybe its the CHO hit after a fast? Or maybe Im just sad... But I don't care!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Incredibly emotional song for me!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I am not joking...


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Im a massive closet country fan and this is def an emotional one!! ;-)



stephy said:


> ^ i wish my dad could sing to sing that at mhy wedding


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

If you have a young daughter and dread the inevitable, prob best you dont listen ;-(


----------



## bossdog (Aug 25, 2011)

love this song know jonny cash didnt write it but suits him perfect i think


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

The herd . from the underworld

Dreamt about my daughter one night a few years after she died the dream ended abruptly but later that morning at work this was played on sounds of the sixties seemed to sum it up good job it isnt a popular record or id be a wreck all the time


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Worth an aul bump this thread


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

Not a song, but this video makes me tear up like a bisch, the music makes it the most beautiful thing I've proabbly ever seen


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

for all them whos fathers have passed away





 seeing as it father day tomorrow


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

It's not really a song but it's the intro to a tv program that I watch ALL the time!!

Gets me everytime!!


----------



## ryan67 (May 4, 2011)




----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

tupac dear mama






Richard marx lullaby






Sarah mclachlan.. Angel






appropriate song at the time of this video


----------



## Cockney Nutjob (Aug 24, 2011)

End of thread...


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

all ready there


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Sitting here watching sky and this came on and seeing as laughter is an emotion, i thought id drop it here for a laugh,lol. I was 12 when this came out and remember it well.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

This song makes me so very emotional, just brilliant!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Young.Affluent (Jun 16, 2012)

Jonny Cash - Hurt


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

elvis presley - old shep

one for the dog lovers!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Daedalus said:


> Not a song, but this video makes me tear up like a bisch, the music makes it the most beautiful thing I've proabbly ever seen


The song is called Praan


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

Si Train said:


> The song is called Praan


The most beautiful video i have ever seen!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Man, this thread prompted me to listen to some of the music I listened to at a particularly bleak time in my life; very weird feelings.


----------



## Veni (Aug 8, 2012)

David Gray - this years love


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> Man, this thread prompted me to listen to some of the music I listened to at a particularly bleak time in my life; very weird feelings.


Is that a good or bad thing ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

cult said:


> Is that a good or bad thing ?


To be honest mate, it's quite shocking to realize what a state I was in, it's quite sad. But I'm happy to be where I am now, and strong enough to be able to embrace the reality of that time, which is quite a profound realization; so good, thanks.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> To be honest mate, it's quite shocking to realize what a state I was in, it's quite sad. But I'm happy to be where I am now, and strong enough to be able to embrace the reality of that time, which is quite a profound realization; so good, thanks.


I'd just like to point out that Greenspins bad point was rescued by his discovery of Myprotein


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> I'd just like to point out that Greenspins bad point was rescued by his discovery of Myprotein


Lol, it was a pivotal turning point.


----------



## Joebrah (Aug 10, 2012)

absolutely adore this song!


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Gives me goosebumps!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Gives me goosebumps!


Thats the open window . Close it


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry mate, I couldn't resist


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

when i was 15, i used to listen to cds when going to sleep with earphones on, i was woken one night by someone moving in the house, the cd had stuck, and was doing its digital glitch noise, i overheard my dad answer the phone and take a call saying that my grandad had died, the cd just started playing and this song played, ive cried everytime ive heard it ever since!






music i love, that covers everything from celine dion to rammstein to clannad to roxette to linkin park to armin van buuren!

linkin park are quite simply amazing live, seen them twice and have there back catalogue! not bad for training too either!

pmUTBDuUGz8[/MEDIA]]





maybe down to the best nights in passion in coalville slightly chemically enhanced

VRX8Ze-dj0c[/MEDIA]]





rv3EY4k3yrY[/MEDIA]]





and not forgetting a women who is stunning and has a god damn heavenly voice!

FqjEL_bpmFg[/MEDIA]]





i had a mate who had diabetes, complications caused him to pass in his own front room at age 26, if there was a dry eye in the house as we walked in to the ceremony there wasnt as we walked out with this playing

jhdFe3evXpk[/MEDIA]]





nor my exs ex boyfriends funeral, he died on his bike after being run over at age 29

oATP7zRMCHs[/MEDIA]]





music is such a big part of my life, i can remember all manner of events and associate songs with them, its nice to remember, even the bad stuff as it makes us who we are as we go through life


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

safc49 said:


> Sorry mate, I couldn't resist


Haha no worrys mate :beer:

Bit chilly in here tho!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Speaking of songs. I've got half hour til I start blasting some music out just cos a neighbour did earlier, do loud I could hear it over my telly. So thought I'd wait til late and do it to them whilst sitting giggling to myself. Is that childish? Lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Haha no worrys mate :beer:
> 
> Bit chilly in here tho!


Lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Speaking of songs. I've got half hour til I start blasting some music out just cos a neighbour did earlier, do loud I could hear it over my telly. So thought I'd wait til late and do it to them whilst sitting giggling to myself. Is that childish? Lol


Lol I do that a lot but I wait till the morning while the lazy crusts are still in bed


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Speaking of songs. I've got half hour til I start blasting some music out just cos a neighbour did earlier, do loud I could hear it over my telly. So thought I'd wait til late and do it to them whilst sitting giggling to myself. Is that childish? Lol


Thats the most grown up thing I've heard today


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Can anyone whos posting links up embed them please.


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Greenspin said:


> To be honest mate, it's quite shocking to realize what a state I was in, it's quite sad. But I'm happy to be where I am now, and strong enough to be able to embrace the reality of that time, which is quite a profound realization; so good, thanks.


are you teh guy who had a hard time , was skint and everyone chipped in to help you get on your feet ?


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

cult said:


> are you teh guy who had a hard time , was skint and everyone chipped in to help you get on your feet ?


Really? Some good hearted people on here


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

cult said:


> are you teh guy who had a hard time , was skint and everyone chipped in to help you get on your feet ?


No mate, I think his username was Deep purple.


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)

I've gone a bit overboard here but check out some of these tunes...


























ANY Boyz II Men


----------



## Lewis1 (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

for a friend bby the comunards straight or gay its a very emotonial song


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Always gets me


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Dont know if its been mentioned but :

Luther Vandross - Dance with my Farther.

Gets me everytime, especially on you tube, listen to the song and read some of the comments .......


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

another one


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I got get out of yer before I slit my wrists


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

This song makes me feel emotions i never knew i had....also reminds me about dying:confused1:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

This one brings back alot of memories for me alright. 23 ****ing years ago , jesus fcuk im getting old


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

resten said:


>


Admit it mate, thats you on one of your 'theme' nights isnt it


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Admit it mate, thats you on one of your 'theme' nights isnt it


That's why it's so emotional. Brings back wonderful memories


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I had this on repeat a long time ago, couldn't stop playing it.......


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Well, I like it anyway......


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

real fking lyrics






@Chris F


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Flubs


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Emotional songs tend to have a meaning to the person who has the connection with them for various reasons.

For instance every song below has been played either at a friends funeral or a family members. As alpha as I am listening to these make me always stop and think:

Stereophonics - Local boy in the photograph

East 17 - Stay another day

Wind beneath my wings (version I like was an actor from Londons Burning)


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Aaliyah - I miss you (easily tops the list though) That poor lass met a nasty end too


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This one was my first kiss with someone, still kills me now.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

This shows my age, this was me and my first wifes song when we were 14 :lol:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> real fking lyrics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

cult said:


> We have a thread about fav artist's but i'd like to hear what would be song's that make you shed a tear or make's you feel emotional. Heres a few of mine, all for variuos reason's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is which emotion does it stir?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Heehee..sorry men....bit girlie for ya....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

And my last offering otherwise I'd be here all night....durrrppp.....


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One for the ladies, have to admit tho quite like it myself.....


----------



## k8tjane (Mar 27, 2013)

A bit depressing but has a glimmer of hope ....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Played this at my Dad's funeral. Beautiful song.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

I love this one.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@[email protected]

Dido is a top song....

I reckon.l could make a few quid knocking up soppy cd's youbknow.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> @[email protected]
> 
> Dido is a top song....
> 
> I reckon.l could make a few quid knocking up soppy cd's youbknow.


I'd buy one lol. Just been through the whole thread and I love every song you've posted. Good taste


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'd buy one lol. Just been through the whole thread and I love every song you've posted. Good taste


I reckon one of my cd's playing, few candles no woman could resist me !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> I reckon one of my cd's playing, few candles no woman could resist me !!!!


Don't forget the bottle of wine and chocolate covered strawberries :thumb:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget the bottle of wine and chocolate covered strawberries :thumb:


This would be after a nice meal in a nice restaurant, so no need for the wine by then... :wub:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Milky said:


> This would be after a nice meal in a nice restaurant, so no need for the wine by then... :wub:


In that case I reckon you're onto a winner


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

This is a lovely song


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey op,,,acdc all night and day long u big pussy ya

edit,,followed by megadeath ya big girls blouses


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This isn't a proper song but it hits me!


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This was mine and my ex's song  loved and shagged many a time to this!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget the bottle of wine and chocolate covered strawberries :thumb:


Well make mine a single malt and a bag of kettles crisps cos I don't go in for the above.....and.....and....if you shove a pork pie in too, well........paradise.....:laugh: :lol:

Hurrrr hurrrr....cough...soz, I made myself laugh there.........


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

after losing my father at 13.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

These two are high on my lists of songs that mean a lot to me. One of those moments when you hear it for the first time and it resonates perfectly with your life at that exact moment in time:


----------



## superman21 (Mar 4, 2011)

emotional+euphoric


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I love that song Kevin Webster used to sing to me as a kid. Can't remember it now but it must have upset uncle Kevin as his salty tears would fall on my face. mg:


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rise against - hero of war

Linkin park -quite a few if they songs

Staind - outside

Greenday - good riddance

Tracy chapman - fast car

Rem -everybody hurts and mad world

Sting -fields of gold

Velvet revolver - fall to pieces

Guns n roses - November rain

Stone sour - bother

Seether - broken

Evanesence

Just to name a few


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't gone through the whole thread, I`m assuming someone must have posted this already though. But this song is great. I don't even know why it's emotional. Maybe it's just because Johnny Cash sounds so old and frail on it? And it makes me think of all my old relatives. It's probably the best cover of any song I've heard as well.


----------

